# Swampland and Sarge Customs



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey guys I am really excited about this and there are a lot of talented builders I have seen on here that might be too.

SWAMPLAND TACKLE AND SARGE CUSTOMS MAKE IT HAPPEN

Swampland Tackle is Now The Exclusive Source for Sarge Customs Rod Building Components!

September 2013 marks the beginning of Swampland Tackle handling all sales of Sarge Customs blanks. These are the first components from Sarge Customs to be offered exclusively through Swampland Tackle.

Lance Dupre, owner and operator of Swampland Tackle and Sarge Upchurch, owner and operator of Sarge Customs have partnered to bring these high quality blanks to the rapidly growing rod building component market. Sarge Customs blanks are made with Japanese Toray carbon fiber in high modulus and blended modulus material to achieve the most sensitive and lightest weight blanks possible. Lance believes these blanks compete with any blanks at this price and above!

Lance has been in the rod building business for 23 years and Swampland Tackle has been around since 1989. Swampland handles a vast amount of rod building components for beginners and the most experienced builders. Sarge Customs is a new company in the gulf coast region and is known for building high end custom rods. These rods are very specialized tools for the most avid fishermen.

Here is what is now available at Swampland Tackle. Blank models also include the associated Sarge Customs rod model names. There are also future plans to add other blanks and components.

SGT773/ 6'5" light to medium light fast action (sarge customs rod name smooth dog)
SGT774 / 6'5"med fast action (sarge customs rod name Free Bird)
SGT802/ 6'8" light to medium light fast action (sarge customs rod name The Hassle) 
SGT842/ 7' light moderate fast action (sarge customs rod names M.O.A.R. Light and at 6'9" BOHICA)
SGT843/7' medium light fast action (sarge customs rod names M.O.A.R. ML at 6'6" the Priest)
SGT844/7' medium fast action (sarge customs rod name M.O.A.R. Medium)

Contact Swampland at www.swamplandtackle.com or call 985.852.1703 and get your Sarge Customs blanks today!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Cool deal! The more blanks we have to choose from, the better. When will you have em up on your website, Lance?


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's awesome to put your blanks up for sale and include your rod type along with it. I checked out your booth at one of the fishing shows and your work is top notch!


----------

